# ideea on how to decorate living room



## StevePM (Jul 6, 2007)

I think the trick to pulling off a theme room is to go all in. You can't just add a few accessories. You have to update the whole room to support (maybe not match) the theme.

Start with paint and flooring, make sure the furniture supports the theme, then add accessories and art.

Finally, think broadly about your theme -- don't have everything match. For instance, in a baseball themed room, try a leather couch that's vaguely the color of a used baseball (light brown) with baseball stitching -- not a couch covered with baseball fabric.


----------



## bbsharon (Aug 24, 2007)

Seems to me there has been a sudden rush in people to transform their living room, as I also got stunned to see the living room of my friend who called me upon his home one day. He virtually made that room turn into the space with stars etc. and what not. In this case too it may sound weird but the decoration was absolutely fantastic, as expected my wife is after me since the visit to renovate our living room to something like that, but before commencing on this I would like to know about the expenses that can be involved in the said work. Do let me know.


----------



## Kathleen H (Sep 21, 2007)

Redoing your home into a whole new style is great, but you must first think of a scheme and stick to it. All aspects of the home have to be taken into account, lighting fixtures, walls, color scheme, flooring etc. its going to cost you, but it will be well worth it in the end. here are some things that you should know before you take on this exciting project.

Kathleen H


----------

